# any gamers in Melbourne?



## breen12345 (Jun 23, 2008)

Since 4th Ed just came out I was wondering if there are any gamers out there for 4th ed in Melbourne, Australia?


----------



## Kzach (Jun 23, 2008)

Check my sig.

Also, there's a forum here, to which I'm sure a mod will soon move this thread to, for just this subject


----------



## breen12345 (Jun 23, 2008)

Kzach said:
			
		

> Check my sig.
> 
> Also, there's a forum here, to which I'm sure a mod will soon move this thread to, for just this subject




Oh, sorry about that Admin. I didn't know.

Hey Kzach, I've created an account on the site from your sig.

Still waiting for the account to activate. How many people do you have for the party so far? I'm looking to play quickly, like this weekend if possible. If the wait is too long then I might be able to do this.

Cheers


----------



## Duncan Haldane (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, there are gamers in Melbourne.

The RPGA campaigns have many adherants.
Living Greyhawk is 3.5 rules, and the campaign ends this year, but the area covered by Melbourne is the region of Ratik 

The new 4th Ed campaign Living Forgotten Realms can be discussed here;  Melbourne is covered by the Dragon Coast region.

As well check out the conventions Arcanacon and Conquest, both in Melbourne. 

You can find details of DWARF (Dandenong Wargamers and Roleplayers Federation) here 

That should be enough to get you started.

Duncan


----------



## breen12345 (Jun 23, 2008)

Duncan Haldane said:
			
		

> Yes, there are gamers in Melbourne.
> 
> The RPGA campaigns have many adherants.
> Living Greyhawk is 3.5 rules, and the campaign ends this year, but the area covered by Melbourne is the region of Ratik
> ...




Thank you for the info Duncan.

I'm actually trying to test out the new 4th ed rules, so Greyhawk is out of it for me.

LFR doesn't start till Aug 2008, so there is a bit of a wait for me.

DWARF is a bit far away. I live on the otherside of Melbourne. It would be an insanely long drive for me.

I was actually just looking to join a casual group of gamers. I guess there just isn't that many in Melbourne.


----------



## SableWyvern (Jun 23, 2008)

I have no doubt there are plenty of gamers around Melbourne; the problem is that the vast majority of them probably don't post here.

I'm starting a 4E campaign this weekend, but unfortunately I've already got 9 players and I'm not willing to take on any more.


----------



## Patrick O'Duffy (Jun 23, 2008)

SableWyvern said:
			
		

> I have no doubt there are plenty of gamers around Melbourne; the problem is that the vast majority of them probably don't post here.




Not all, but some of us do.

For my part, though, while I live in Melbourne I only game with personal friends - which means now I have to start convincing my friends to try out *4E*...

(To the original poster - Melbourne has a pretty active con gaming scene, so why not ask the various con groups about good places to find new players?)


----------



## breen12345 (Jun 23, 2008)

Patrick O'Duffy said:
			
		

> Not all, but some of us do.
> 
> For my part, though, while I live in Melbourne I only game with personal friends - which means now I have to start convincing my friends to try out *4E*...
> 
> (To the original poster - Melbourne has a pretty active con gaming scene, so why not ask the various con groups about good places to find new players?)




OK, what's a "con gaming group"?

How can I contact a con gaming group?


----------



## Danceofmasks (Jun 23, 2008)

arcanacon, conquest, dwarfcon, all have websites.
Or, if you have friday or wednesday evenings free, drop into RMIT's science fiction and games association.


----------



## toxicspirit (Jun 23, 2008)

While you're at it, have you got any links for Sydney gamers?


----------



## Connorsrpg (Jun 23, 2008)

I live 3 hours away from Melbourne, but i get down there to shop on occasion. I suggest putting your name and number up in a store like Mind Games on Swanston St. They used to have a board for people to recruit gamers.

Not sure if they still do, but I imagine that worked.

 C


----------



## breen12345 (Jun 24, 2008)

Connorsrpg said:
			
		

> I live 3 hours away from Melbourne, but i get down there to shop on occasion. I suggest putting your name and number up in a store like Mind Games on Swanston St. They used to have a board for people to recruit gamers.
> 
> Not sure if they still do, but I imagine that worked.
> 
> C




I've actually went to Mind Games and asked. They told me that they don't have anything like that. I thought it was kind of weird too.


----------



## Connorsrpg (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, can't say I have been in there for some time, but I am sure there used to be a place people stuck their notes. ???

Maybe try the unis. Bit weird if you are not going there, but might be the case.

There are other Aussies on these forums, and there is even a forum to meet people. Maybe check that out - could even be other Melbournians in there.

Good Luck 
C


----------



## breen12345 (Jun 26, 2008)

Danceofmasks said:
			
		

> arcanacon, conquest, dwarfcon, all have websites.
> Or, if you have friday or wednesday evenings free, drop into RMIT's science fiction and games association.




Where and when is this association in RMIT?

I'm not a student so I have no clue.

Cheers,


----------

